# Hopper upgrade cost question



## gigo (Jan 29, 2010)

I searched and tried to find information on upgrade costs before posting this, but after talking with dish, I feel like this is a cost prohibitive upgrade.

Can anyone provide insight into what I should expect to be paying for this and if it's really worth it? I'm out of contract, always pay on time, and have been a customer going on 9 years. I feel like there is no loyalty back, which I can understand to a point -- but honestly, with all these disputes on programming -- I wonder if I'm really better off with a different provider.

First rep told me $300 for a single hopper. Next rep said $100 w/ 10 discount per month credits. I saw some people get 2 hoppers/no joeys for $200. Rep denied this possibility, but I've read it on this forum. He said impossible.

Please set me straight. Maybe I'm not a high valued customer (only about 100 per month account).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd PM a DIRT member for help. Without access to your history, we cannot comment on anything you could get off. The $200 deal seems the most likely.


----------



## randob (Jul 15, 2012)

They told me $99 or $100 for a Hopper & 2 Joeys on the phone, and then when I got my bill, there was an extra $95 for a tech visit since I didn't have the "protection" plan. Luckily got the tech visit down to $20 by retroactively signing up for 4 months of the plan.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Just got 2 room setup. $100 for upgrade and signed up for protection plan so service call was free or $15. Not sure. Even with $25 early cancel of plan fee its cheaper than $95 service call. I got a new dish also. A nice looking black one. Going from a 722 it is $11 more a month. Hope this helps.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I got 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys in March for $200. The second rep's quote of $100 for 1 Hopper with a $10.00/mo credit sounds good to me.


----------



## gigo (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, I was seriously considering the $100 for 1 hopper, w/ 10 credit per month for a year, but I was disconnected when she was checking something else...

When I called back, the rep I talked to sounded like he wanted nothing to do with me, which kind of left a bad taste in my mouth. I mean, I understand they owe me nothing, but it seems like I'm better off being a new customer somewhere else.

Right now, I'm just gathering information to make a decision. I appreciate all the inputs!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It's possible, you are right on the second csr or they are new or they let the previous customer get to them or they are reading off an old script or any number of circumstances. When you consider how many csr's Dish has it should be understandable but that is no reason for the csr to take it out on you. I'd wait till you are past his attitude and call back and get a different csr. I find you get better service by either PM'ing a DIRT member here or by using the online chat with Dish.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I got installed yesterday. $100. And my monthly bill reduced about $10/month.


----------



## uawildcat7 (Sep 22, 2012)

Is there any secret to getting dish to upgrade without charging $300 plus. They quote that everytime I have talked to someone. Thanks

Zach


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What about reading first and most thread in the forum ? There are a lot of shared info how to get it for free.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

uawildcat7 said:


> Is there any secret to getting dish to upgrade without charging $300 plus. They quote that everytime I have talked to someone. Thanks
> 
> Zach


There may be a lot of factors which most people here don't have access to, PM a DIRT member and have them check on your account.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

2 Hoppers ,1 Joey installed for $200


----------



## uawildcat7 (Sep 22, 2012)

Domingo, 
Did you go through dish members here or call them?


----------

